# Anyone here use Instant Cake on Phillips PTV-100



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wondering what the experiences were with this software. Good, bad, easy, hard? Let me know before I buy, thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Finally gonna break down huh?


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> Finally gonna break down huh?


ha ha ha. ya know i haven't purchased a movie, game, music or software in years thanks to the amazing bittorrent. Sites such as piratebay, mininova and torrentspy have supplied me with everything I need. So I just absolutly hate the idea of having to PAY to get software. A little part of me dies everytime i do.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I used it for a S2 540 series and it was incredibly easy to do (I had never opened up a pc before). I got a little stuck on the master/slave inputs, but besides that the program itself was a breeze. hth


----------



## MatreX (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, used it on PTV-100 and 300 models.

Took less than 30minutes (includes opening the pc case and hooking it all up.)

It's automated, and fast. I put a 160Gig into the PTV100 (gave it ~190hrs basic) and two 250Gig drives into the PTV300 (gave it ~620hrs basic)...

WELL worth the cheap $20 for ease of use factor.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

red913 said:


> ha ha ha. ya know i haven't purchased a movie, game, music or software in years thanks to the amazing bittorrent. Sites such as piratebay, mininova and torrentspy have supplied me with everything I need. So I just absolutly hate the idea of having to PAY to get software. A little part of me dies everytime i do.


STEALING!!! Why, would you post that in a open forum?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> STEALING!!! Why, would you post that in a open forum?


You really should read his other posts....


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> STEALING!!! Why, would you post that in a open forum?


HA. oh no what are they going to do, take away my birthday? If it was really something I should be afraid of then companys such as the MPAA would have already gone after bit torrent users, but they haven't for good reasons. Don't be afraid of their mythical lawsuits my friend.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> You really should read his other posts....


Seriously! Then maybe I could get some answers to my other questions. I keep making threads about new questions to the same problem, but I get more sarcasm then good honest answers. Most of the latter must being, " ...buy Instant Cake," or something to that effect. But that doesn't really answer the questions that I have. Its just an easy fix. I want to utilize the software availble to me and others tell me to buy MORE! Now why buy more when what I have could work for free?


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Sure there are some people who could do what you are trying to do for free. Obviously for you this is not a possibility otherwise you would have solved this problem 3 weeks ago. So you should probably just buy the software instead of trolling for comments with these types of threads.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> I want to utilize the software availble to me and others tell me to buy MORE! Now why buy more when what I have could work for free?


Because the free stuff you have hasn't done you a damn bit of good so far and the time you've spent trying to use it must have some value. Spending $20 on IC may still be a waste for you because you still have to transfer software from it. You'd probably be best off buyng a pre-imaged hd from weaknees for 3X the value of the hd alone.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

red913 said:


> Seriously! Then maybe I could get some answers to my other questions. I keep making threads about new questions to the same problem, but I get more sarcasm then good honest answers. Most of the latter must being, " ...buy Instant Cake," or something to that effect. But that doesn't really answer the questions that I have. Its just an easy fix. I want to utilize the software availble to me and others tell me to buy MORE! Now why buy more when what I have could work for free?


You have been given answers. You just don't want to follow them. You won't spend the $20 for the software but you spent how much for the Tivo and didn't even realize it did not have a hard drive....... You could have solved this long ago if you just got the preloaded drive and dropped it in the unit, but no you have to "prove a point" because you feel you shouldn't have to pay for the software. then come on here and complain. Well gee, I feel you got what you paid for.....


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> You have been given answers. You just don't want to follow them.


Maybe I should have said, "I haven't been given the answers I'm looking for." I wasn't happy with the answers I was given because I was looking for a free solution. So that is why I don't want to follow them, because its not what I'm looking for.



ttodd1 said:


> You won't spend the $20 for the software but you spent how much for the Tivo and didn't even realize it did not have a hard drive.......


When I was bidding I was in a hurry that day, I have a very busy life, and I simply overlooked a single sentance on the listing. A major bone head move on my part I'll admit, but I fail to see the realationship to that and me not wanting to sink anymore money into this thing then I already have. I realized it was a mistake for me to buy it; so don't you think that I would want to minimize my costs as much as possible?



ttodd1 said:


> You could have solved this long ago if you just got the preloaded drive and dropped it in the unit,...


Well before I even attempted to load the image I had a choice. The choice was to buy a larger hard drive and use the software I have(which I thought would have worked) and end up with more space for my shows or take the easy way out, spend more money, and in the end have less space for my shows. The answer at the time the hard drive was purchased was clear. In retrospect, yes your right, the preloaded drive would have been a better choice.



ttodd1 said:


> but no you have to "prove a point" because you feel you shouldn't have to pay for the software.


Actually I just don't want my previous efforts to have been in vain, thats my main reason. My original reason was the same for every thing I download. Why pay for it when you can do it for free. So I attempted to do it for free, but now its turned into a challenge for me to overcome. Not some petty point I have to prove.



ttodd1 said:


> then come on here and complain. Well gee, I feel you got what you paid for.....


People always complain on here, but that wasn't my main reason for posting threads here. I did learn a lot from people here, for that I am greatful for, but I think you are right about one thing. I did get what I paid for. I'll have to be more careful next time on ebay, lesson learned.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> Well before I even attempted to load the image I had a choice. The choice was to buy a larger hard drive and use the software I have(which I thought would have worked) and end up with more space for my shows or take the easy way out, spend more money, and in the end have less space for my shows. The answer at the time the hard drive was purchased was clear. In retrospect, yes your right, the preloaded drive would have been a better choice.


How does taking the easy way result in less space for your shows?

You can get 344 hours very easily http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-philips-hdr1.php or even about 1000 hours http://www.auctionnook.com/catalog/tivo-drives/philips/series-1/index.php/cPath/1_8_34 and that's more than you were planning on getting on your own.


red913 said:


> Actually I just don't want my previous efforts to have been in vain, thats my main reason. My original reason was the same for every thing I download. Why pay for it when you can do it for free. So I attempted to do it for free, but now its turned into a challenge for me to overcome. Not some petty point I have to prove.


Apparently you can't do it for free. Those previous efforts are not in vain if you accept that you have learned that you can't do it - Lesson learned not wasted effort.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

my hardrive only costed me $40 and that was for 160gb. I'm not sure how many hours that is, but I figured that anything cheaper then that either didn't exist or would have been really small in size. But I never actually took a good look. I think i'll probably end up getting IC anyhow. I really don't have the time to be messing around with this thing. Between full time work and going to college I can't find the time to really invest into this thing anymore. Its actually gotton to the point where its just not worth my time. I just hope that this tivo isn't ****ed up like the last one. My last one they sent me wouldn' t power on. I'd really be pissed if i ended up buying IC just to find out it didn't work either. That could only mean that something was wrong with the tivo itself. But i doubt that would happen, well i hope at least.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

red913 said:


> I just hope that this tivo isn't ****ed up like the last one. My last one they sent me wouldn' t power on. I'd really be pissed if i ended up buying IC just to find out it didn't work either. That could only mean that something was wrong with the tivo itself. But i doubt that would happen, well i hope at least.


Where did you buy your TiVo from, without a HD?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Ebay


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Where did you buy your TiVo from, without a HD?


ugh...what a mistake that was. 
live and learn I guess.


----------



## moiseyo (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you for assisting us in the matter, we have installed a hard-drive into the Tivo and connected the tivo to our television, but the only thing that the screen said was "Your Receiver is Starting Up, Please Wait a Moment". If it could be possible, could you please advise me on how to proceed. I have attempted to locate Internet manuals for this, but so far the only guides I have found are for the Series 2 models, and like i said the installation guide was missing from the package.

Would it be possible, however, if you assisted us in how to install the Tivo OS? Our package seemed to arrive without the corresponding instructions. Please, could you either direct us to the url of the installation guide or just tell us how to proceed.
I'd tried HS 20 GB , and 80 GB , does not matter still not working.
I used HD cable connection on the edge like Master, Or slave .
I made total 4 tests, each last more then an hour with screen in attachment.

I thought that OS comes with it motherboard, and if not how i can load it.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

And you are talking about what????


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

moiseyo said:


> Thank you for assisting us in the matter, we have installed a hard-drive into the Tivo and connected the tivo to our television, but the only thing that the screen said was "Your Receiver is Starting Up, Please Wait a Moment". If it could be possible, could you please advise me on how to proceed. I have attempted to locate Internet manuals for this, but so far the only guides I have found are for the Series 2 models, and like i said the installation guide was missing from the package.
> 
> Would it be possible, however, if you assisted us in how to install the Tivo OS? Our package seemed to arrive without the corresponding instructions. Please, could you either direct us to the url of the installation guide or just tell us how to proceed.
> I'd tried HS 20 GB , and 80 GB , does not matter still not working.
> ...


Dude, your thread jacking.Anyhow...You need to set the hard drive to cable select. But first you need to copy a tivo image onto your harddrive. You'll need MFS tools for that, real simple. Did your Tivo come with a cd and software or anything?


----------

